# No eircode...no broadband....any ideas?



## EO2020 (5 Aug 2020)

I'm moving into a new build and somehow the developer forgot to add my house to the list for an eircode. All neighbours apparently have one, we do not. Eircodes only issue 4 times a year and the next one will be November.

None of the broadband companies will place an order for broadband without an eircode, even though siro broadband is in the estate and we could have it straight away if we could provide an eircode.

I am currently working from home due to covid and have to have wifi coverage. I also have teens that may actually expire without online xbox gaming.

Does anyone know a) of anyway to somehow get around the eircode business and get fibre broadband
OR
b) get another type of wifi that will be useable for my work laptop and online xbox gaming?

Any help much appreciated.


----------



## geri (5 Aug 2020)

I use a  3 mobile bill pay sim card with a huwaei router. Its 30 euro a month unlimited data. They provide the simcard and the router and you put the sim card into the router   I only use it for the wifi. Its a holiday home which we use alot. I have worked remotely there for the last 5 weeks.  You can cancel any time with no penalty. You can check the coverage in your area using the 3 mobile coverage checker. We have no issue with gaming ( fortnite,  roblox etc,) Netflix on the smart tv, and streaming news on a laptop all at the same time. Can't remember the name of the package but you'll find it if you google it. We have lost signal once in the last two years for about 3 hrs. This was last Sunday

Edit. Forgot to add that there is a one off charge for the router. I think it was about 60 quid. What I like about this is that you can take it anywhere with you that has 4g coverage with 3.


----------



## peemac (5 Aug 2020)

Eir should have a line into the house and give you an uan - a check by them in the cabinet will confirm a line.

Problem is trying to get someone in eir to do this for you.


I use Three mobile broadband, but while it's fine for regular browsing and Netflix, it's unlikely it will suit Xbox


----------



## geri (5 Aug 2020)

It does suit xbox. And gaming pc.


----------



## peemac (5 Aug 2020)

geri said:


> It does suit xbox. And gaming pc.


It would depend on the strength of connection. 
Currently I'm getting 2mb download. But early morning I can get 25mb and I've line of sight to the mast about 1km away. 

But it could serve as a stop gap til Nov.


----------



## Leo (6 Aug 2020)

peemac said:


> It would depend on the strength of connection.
> Currently I'm getting 2mb download. But early morning I can get 25mb and I've line of sight to the mast about 1km away.



Ping time will be more important than pure throughput for the playing portion of online gaming. Some of the game updates can be massive, so higher bandwidth can save a lot of time for those big downloads.


----------

